# Mechanic wearing a Speedmaster



## Kirk280 (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently took my newly purchased W124 Mercedes to a local specialist for some TLC and spotted he was wearing an oil covered Speedmaster! Even more amazingly it was an applied logo model that he bought new in 1969 and has worn in everyday since. Proof that Omega built them tough. I've got no idea what it's worth now, probably more than the old Merc he was working on! Any similar stories anyone?


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Good to know some people wear this watch and not baby it. I took my speedy to work and I am a printer.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow.......69 so could be a 321......or early 861.....if 321, it is a pity to torture such a vintage collector piece......it deserve now, after more than 43 years of service, a bit of rest....!!!!

Phil.


----------



## Kirk280 (Jul 17, 2011)

It had an applied gold Omega logo, not sure what cal. that means. Apparently it cost him £100 back then!


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

At least, being a mechanic, he probably realises the value of proper maintenance.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

well it gets oiled regular lol


----------



## Kirk280 (Jul 17, 2011)

It was covered in oil!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

when you pick up the car, get some pics!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

premoon said:


> Wow.......69 so could be a 321......or early 861.....if 321, it is a pity to torture such a vintage collector piece......it deserve now, after more than 43 years of service, a bit of rest....!!!!
> 
> Phil.


Couldn't disagree more! I hope he wears it for the rest of his life and enjoys it every day!


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

David Woo said:


> when you pick up the car, get some pics!


Yes. Please do.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

sager said:


> Yes. Please do.


+1


----------



## g-boac (Aug 27, 2011)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you've picked up the car please go back!


----------



## g-boac (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirk280 said:


> It had an applied gold Omega logo, not sure what cal. that means. Apparently it cost him £100 back then!


That's about right! According to a General Manager of an Omega Boutique who got his start selling Omega watches during his college years in the late 60s, he said the retail price of a Speedmaster Pro premoon in the late 60s was $195 US. This is backed up by an ad here in a magazine, that cites that very price (see fine print in very far lower left corner).


----------



## Kirk280 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I picked up the car, and had a good look at my mechanic's watch - it's in great condition apart from a few scrapes and a bit of grime! I've attached a poor mobile phone picture, the best I could get I'm afraid, but my oil covered hand gives it a semi-authentic look! The mechanic wears the watch everyday, and couldn't imagine not wearing it whilst at work. He's a true Gentleman and knows how nice the watch it, good to see it being used and appreciated.

A 3570.50 is definately my next watch, although my Speedmaster fund was seriously dented when I paid the garage bill!


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

b-) cool!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Great to see it always being used


----------



## KringleKriss (Feb 25, 2011)

Kirk280 said:


> ......although my Speedmaster fund was seriously dented when I paid the garage bill!....


And you wonder how a mechanic can wear an Omega Speedmaster ;-)


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Always fun seeing 'em in the wild.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Kirk280 said:


> Well I picked up the car, and had a good look at my mechanic's watch - it's in great condition apart from a few scrapes and a bit of grime! I've attached a poor mobile phone picture, the best I could get I'm afraid, but my oil covered hand gives it a semi-authentic look! The mechanic wears the watch everyday, and couldn't imagine not wearing it whilst at work. He's a true Gentleman and knows how nice the watch it, good to see it being used and appreciated.


Wow, that is seriously impressive! That watch looks great for being put through that kind of use for all those years.


----------



## g-boac (Aug 27, 2011)

not only this, but the watch has its original dot-over 90 bezel!! Did you happen to catch the numbers to bracelet and endlinks he had on it? It looks like it may be an 1171 bracelet, which if assuming to be original, when considering the hands if also original, MAY make it more likely this is an early c861. . .but it could also be a c321. In any case, that's a great find, and this is a Speedmaster being well-used.

Remember: any pilot who isn't scared while flying, probably isn't flying his plane to its maximum.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

I think 321 with replacement hands.........o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

That's fantastic. I'm didn't expect to see a picture.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Great watch! Though I am so OCD about watches that picture is giving me the urge to run over there and clean it for him.


----------



## Mr Blond (Jul 6, 2009)

premoon said:


> I think 321 with replacement hands.........o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


I agree I'm going for either 145.012 or 105.012


----------



## SimonH (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Blond said:


> I agree I'm going for either 145.012 or 105.012


Could be a completely original 145.022-68. The first of the cal 861 watches had applied logo dials. Don't think it's a 105.012 but we may never know!


----------



## g-boac (Aug 27, 2011)

SimonH said:


> Could be a completely original 145.022-68. The first of the cal 861 watches had applied logo dials. Don't think it's a 105.012 but we may never know!


From the photograph, I can't quite tell if the lugs have vertical facets. If they did, it would be a dead giveaway that it was a late 105.012. What is fascinating is that if we assume the dial to be original, you can clearly see the T SWISS MADE T font pitch is slightly narrower, which is characteristic of the 105.xxx series dials:







_Figure 1: A premoon 105.012 dial_

The 145.xxx dials have a slightly more widely pitched (spaced) T SWISS MADE T inscription, where the edge of T's just touches the 28-minute and 32-minute index markers:







_Figure 2: A premoon 145.012 dial
_
What is particularly interesting is that the 145.*022* dials have a shortened luminous 30-minute marker like such:







_Figure 3: A 145.022 dial
_
. . .which this watch does NOT have. The lume on the watch face appears to be completely gone, while the lume on the watch hands does appear yellowed somewhat, which is characteristic of tritium hands. So now we're struggling. . .because we have 145.022 watch hands, on a 105.012 watch dial, with what appears to be an 1171 bracelet, with a dot-over-90 premoon bezel. With all this said, I think that this can still check out as an ultimate example of a truly factory-correct example of a late 1968/early 1969 Transitional speedmaster. The caseback is LIKELY a premoon hippocampus. And I am quite curious to determine whether this is a c321 or a c861.

Kirk - can you please decamp to the garage posthaste, and get some additional photographs? We need the caseback, the crown, the numbers on the endlinks, and the numbers with date code on the bracelet clasp. Listen closely if you can tell whether the watch is beating at 18,600 beats per minute, or 21,000. Or, see if your mechanic will screw off the caseback for you to snap a few photos of the movement inside. 

cheers,
Mark


----------



## AlbertoM (Feb 4, 2008)

premoon said:


> Wow.......69 so could be a 321......or early 861.....if 321, it is a pity to torture such a vintage collector piece......it deserve now, after more than 43 years of service, a bit of rest....!!!!
> 
> Phil.


No no no. These watches were not made to be trailer queens..... (cars that cannot be driven). These were, and are, to be used to the fullest...


----------



## Original scope (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this!A great tool watch in action.


----------



## Kirk280 (Jul 17, 2011)

G-BOAC your post made me laugh! I noticed there was the seamaster-esque hippocampus on the back. I'll ask to take more photos when I'm there next in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SimonH (Sep 23, 2006)

g-boac said:


> From the photograph, I can't quite tell if the lugs have vertical facets. If they did, it would be a dead giveaway that it was a late 105.012. What is fascinating is that if we assume the dial to be original, you can clearly see the T SWISS MADE T font pitch is slightly narrower, which is characteristic of the 105.xxx series dials:
> View attachment 797191
> 
> _Figure 1: A premoon 105.012 dial_
> ...


Some good detective work here but I would be a little more cautious in saying that not all 105.012 had the narrow font dial or the flat top lugs, and not all 145.022's had the shortened 30 minute markers.
Here's a picture of my old 145.022-68 transitional Speedmaster with the wider font marking and longer 30 minute mark.









We know that Omega used multiple sources of sub-contract part supply and it's also evident that watches were assembled in different places. Add to this the fact that the Speedmaster went through multiple redesigns throughout the 1960's and it becomes quite difficult to be sure of anything.

In my opinion, this watch could still be an all-original 145.012 or 145.022-68. The 145.012-67 being the most commonly seen variant so therefore most likely.

What amazes me is that the condition of the bezel is relative good. Considering we know this watch has been used regularly by a practising mechanic, it makes me wonder what abuse some other watches must get to see beaten up bezels so often.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks for taking the time to share a photo with us. 

Really appreciate it!


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

Being the owner of said watch I find this post fascinating. To me (I know I will get flamed for this) it is a watch that has proved ultra reliable over the years. I had no idea that it would cause such interest. 

So, a history of the watch as I remember it. 

I was in the Army when I purchased this watch in 1968/9. Royal Engineers to be exact. My reason for purchase was that over the years I had bought numerous cheap watches, as I was constantly breaking them due to my role within the Engineers. Deciding eventually to buy a quality watch I noticed in the NAAFI in Paderborn, that the watch I now have was for sale, brand new, for 1000 Deutsch Marks (approx £100). Tempted beyond reason I broke the bank and bought it. I then Transferred to R.E.M.E. ( Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers) and continued with my service. The first service I had on the watch was in Duesberg. I had broken the wrist strap and had it replaced with a leather one (sacrilege as I now know) that was in 1973. The watch had been subject to abuse in various forms ( on one occasion a bomb blast in Ireland ) but continued to keep perfect time and was totally waterproof. I wore and continue to wear it on a daily basis. I left the Forces and eventually found myself in Saudia Arabia where I had it serviced for the second time. I attempted to have an original strap fitted but the agent could not find one for me. A new lens was also fitted. I left Saudia and went to Kenya with the watch still attached to my wrist. Finishing my contract there I returned to UK and set up my own business as "A Mechanic". I had the watch serviced for the third time in 2010 ( at a cost of £632 ) A new strap was found and I believe something was done to the hands, but cannot quite remember. Every now and then I go down to my auto electrician who has an ulta sonic cleaner and pop it into his "tub" for a quick clean. It gets covered in all sorts of fluids ranging from Diesel to Brake cleaner. I wear it on my right wrist as I am right handed so no issues of hitting it with a hammer. I wear it everyday as it is the safest place to keep it, I work with it, sleep with it and generally have a good time with it ( no pun intended ). I have no concept as to its worth but think it may be a grand or so. Having read this thread and taken on board the comments I think I should get it insured.

The places the watch has been to are as follows.

2 x Winters 200 miles inside the Arctic Circle. (Minus 50 degrees)
Europe ( just about all of it )
Kenya, Somalia, Sudan, Ethiopia, Tanzania and Uganda. (Mid 20 Degrees)
Saudia Arabia (Hottest was 35 Degrees)
Qatar
UAE.
and last lastly Sunny Down Town Kirkham. Wet and windy.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was wondering, as the Speedmaster has a depth rating of 50m, does the mechanic have trouble with oil leaking into the watch as the seals age.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

The Mechanic said:


> Being the owner of said watch I find this post fascinating. To me (I know I will get flamed for this) it is a watch that has proved ultra reliable over the years. I had no idea that it would cause such interest.
> 
> So, a history of the watch as I remember it.
> 
> ...


Nice! Welcome to the forum!

I'm going to choose to believe that you actually are said mechanic. As such thank you for posting the watches history for us watch fanatics. If you had any photos of it which you could upload I am sure lots of people would enjoy them.

I myself have a Rolex Explorer that has been through similar traumas as your Speedmaster (though not for quite as long).


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for giving us the history of the watch. Enjoy wearing it as you have in good health for many years to come.

Nigel


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a wonderful history, a life well lived. Thank you for sharing the story with us, I always suspected the speedy was bomb-proof.


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

mrplow25 said:


> I was wondering, as the Speedmaster has a depth rating of 50m, does the mechanic have trouble with oil leaking into the watch as the seals age.


No as they were renewed on the last service.


----------



## ohnedich6 (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can say is great thread! And welcome to WUS, Mechanic:-!


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing your story.

Ben


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Omega, Rolex and Bulova......he he, can't escape history Omega but anyway, the history is part of the reason we love you.


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't even imagine how *that* conversation went!!! LOL! "Excuse me chap, but I have some mates you see and well...we're watch fanatics. And when I told them about you wearing your vintage Speedie to work on cars every day, well....they wanted pictures." I'm sure he's thinking: _I get some right loones in this business...women going on about headlight fluid and now blokes asking to see my damn watch! I needta retire..._


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

I *TOLD* you he would think us a strange bunch!! We even got him on the forum!! Another success for WUS! Welcome Mr. Mechanic, thank you for your service (No matter US or UK, this world would be a different place were it not for the Soldiers, Sailors and Marines that came before my generation!) Welcome to the club and YES, we are that psychotic!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, nice thread!


----------



## SimonH (Sep 23, 2006)

A fantastic story. I particularly liked the part about the regular dunk in the ultrasonic bath! Amazing it stills has the original dial and bezel.

We would all love to know the model number and movement reference but the back needs to come off for this.

Thanks for feeding our obsession!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the best thread I've read in a long while! Thanks to Kirk280 for posting and to "The Mechanic" for joining and sharing the history.

Mechanic - yes, if I were you I'd get an appraisal from a good source, then insure that fine timepiece. While I'm sure it will continue to serve well, it's inexpensive to protect it.

Best,

Hoppy


----------



## KringleKriss (Feb 25, 2011)

Fascinating stoy. Thanks for finding time to share it with us. And welcome to the forum.

.....and I hope you don't mind my earlier post, I was just trying to be humourous.



KringleKriss said:


> Kirk280 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... although my Speedmaster fund was seriously dented when I paid the garage bill!
> ...


----------



## mdatta (Apr 20, 2012)

To "The Mechanic" Thank you for taking the time to share your watch and your story on this forum. It is clear that both you and your Omega live life to the fullest, traveling the world and doing what you are trained to do to the maximal possible extent. To me you set a fine example of how I want to live my life, and how I want to use my watches. Thanks again.


----------



## g-boac (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirk and Mr. Mechanic - thanks for posting a superb, and very enjoyable thread. Mr. Mechanic (and all who have served) - thank you for your service to the causes of freedom, life, and liberty. 

very best regards,
Mark


----------



## Mr Blond (Jul 6, 2009)

The Mechanic said:


> I have no concept as to its worth but think it may be a grand or so. Having read this thread and taken on board the comments I think I should get it insured.


I would double that estimate if it's a 321 movement.

If you were to ever sell the watch, keep that story with the watch, print it out and keep it somewhere safe with the watch as it will only add to it's value.

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## SimonH (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Blond said:


> I would double that estimate if it's a 321 movement.
> 
> If you were to ever sell the watch, keep that story with the watch, print it out and keep it somewhere safe with the watch as it will only add to it's value.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story.


I agree on all counts.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The Mechanic said:


> I had the watch serviced for the third time in 2010 ( at a cost of £632 ) A new strap was found and I believe something was done to the hands, but cannot quite remember.


From the picture, it looks like maybe the sub-dial hands were replaced. They look new. The other hands look original. Thanks for sharing your story. That's the type of history one imagines that a good rugged watch should have. Especially one with as much style as the Speedy.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Great thread, I wish my life was as adventurous as the mechanics.

This makes you wonder about having a watch collection vs a "one" watch. No watch in a watch collection has a story like this one.


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to add a little more intrigue  When I was in Saudia I left my watch at home. I asked my brother to post it to my parent company in Switzerland who would forward it to my along with 1/2 a ton of welding rods. I had to open every packet to find it. Thankfully I only had to open 100 packs or there about o|


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry if I sound ignorant, but what do all these numbers mean? The strap has 1171 stamped on it.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

model number of the bracelet is 1171

Welcome to the forum Mechanic, excellent story, and excellent watch. My 321 Speedy is pretty much retired compared to yours, I don't wear any watch when I work on my car.


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

A great story and a nice thread to read... How many of us actually has a "one and only" watch that company one thru so many stages of life? 

Sometimes, the watch is no longer juz a watch. It's like a friend, an old mate who had been there to witness everything that a person had gone thru, in particular to The Mechanic.

And I'm pretty surprised that Omega watches are that good! Wonder if anyone of us with current models can say the same, say 30 yrs from now.

Enjoy the watch as always!! ^_^


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

The Mechanic said:


> Being the owner of said watch I find this post fascinating. To me (I know I will get flamed for this) it is a watch that has proved ultra reliable over the years. I had no idea that it would cause such interest.
> 
> So, a history of the watch as I remember it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the history of your piece. A great testament to a great watch that has proven itself over and over throughout the years.

Wishing you many many more happy years with it


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

What a great thread. I looked at it when it first posted and never went back until today. That is a 105.012-66. It has the vertical facets. The one at 7 O'Clock is the clearest. It helps to have a couple lying about to compare it to.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, I am convinced since the begining of this great and exciting thread (it is not so often....!!!) that this is a 321........not sure about -66 (my -64, -66 and -67 have vert facets...) , but for sure 321. 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

For some reason I love hearing stories where someone has worn the same watch a long time and can associate it with different experiences, travels and adventures. Really part of the whole allure of watches to me. 

I need to remind myself of that next time I decide to sell/buy another.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> not sure about -66 (my -64, -66 and -67 have vert facets...) , but for sure 321.


premoon, show us some photos. I thought that the 66s have the vertical facets and the earlier ones smooth lugs, but they have the 2 step caseback.


----------



## MrOmega (May 28, 2009)

This is a great thread, thanks for sharing your thoughts and history...

Good to know that a legendary watch lived like a legend 

Wishing you the best in your years ahead


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

OK Richard, this is my 105.012-64 : Vert facets and CB with only one step. (Bezel has been replaced at one stage ...)


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

This is my 105.012-66 : Vert facets and CB with only one step.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

And this is my 145.012-67 with vert facets with only one step CB. 

By the way look at this piece, she is in incredible condition, that watch has almost never been worn, and has slept most of her life in a drawer....it is the first time I see a Vintage Speedy in such awesome condition. I decided myself not to wear it.... she even came with her original 1039 !!!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy.....was so lucky that day.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Zidane said:


> For some reason I love hearing stories where someone has worn the same watch a long time and can associate it with different experiences, travels and adventures. Really part of the whole allure of watches to me.
> 
> I need to remind myself of that next time I decide to sell/buy another.


Spot on. This is a great thread and reminds me why I developed and interest in watches. I really enjoyed all the posts!

I've become so accustomed to buying/selling/trading I've lost some of the "joy" of wearing and enjoying a watch to build history and sentiment. I did that with my Tag 2000 back in 94, then again with my Rolex Explorer 1 in 2000, but haven't since. I guess I'm going to sell some and start wearing one watch for a while. Now, to see if that's possible.....

Hoppy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the story and the history.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry Premoon, bur I'm not seeing the vertical facets in your pictures, maybe the angle of the pictures? Here are the vertical lines on my 105.012-66 which are also clear in mechanic's pics.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> Sorry Premoon, bur I'm not seeing the vertical facets in your pictures, maybe the angle of the pictures?


Hey Albert. I was waiting for you to weigh in. I sort of see them on the '66, but not on the others, however it's easy to miss on a photograph.
Here you can see them well on the 7 O'clock and 11 O'clock lugs, a bit on the 1 O'clock lug, and they are hard to see at the 5 O'clock lug.








Here's a shot showing all 4 pretty well.








Premoon, I like all 3 of your watches. They all have great looking bezels that have endured for 40+ years.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, I understand what you mean Richard...will try to take better pictures when I will have acces to my watches. 

To Kirk280 and The Mechanic: to me you should stop to wear this watch on a daily basis and especially in such agressive environment.....I understand a lot of WUS colleagues won't agree with me, but soon or later you are going to damage this piece badly and either it will not be possible to fix it or it will cost a fortune to fix it......Now as I said in the begining of this thread, it is time for that piece to RETIRE !!!!!! and go out only on Sundays !!!!!!


Cheers, Phil.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Greaaaat story. Love hearing stories about people buying a watch and keeping it, and getting married and staying married.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

copperjohn said:


> Greaaaat story. Love hearing stories about people buying a watch and keeping it, and getting married and staying married.


Uh-oh......I've been flipping both.....


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Uh-oh......I've been flipping both.....


LOL!!!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it's great that he's been working with his Speedy all these years. I wish I could stop being so neurotic about all my watches. I have to make ninja moves to keep my watch away from my wife's rings. Her Constellation looks like she went to war with it, not a care in the world. Lol


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

"ninja moves" too funny!




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacefruit (Jan 13, 2012)

A wonderful story. A watch is for wearing. I cannot possibly imagine what harm can come of it now, if it has survived all this time with Mr Mechanic.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what I like about this thread? It's become a pretty popular sport to scoff at how "over-priced" Swiss mechanical watches are. A quartz is tougher, better value etc. We're all just victims of the Swatch/Rolex/whoever's marketing.
Then you learn about someone who has a watch that has seen over forty years of hard service without letting him down and suddenly you wonder how someone can afford to _not _ own a Speedmaster.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

While many of us like to keep our watches in pristine condition, they are meant to be worn and time tested. I've always said, once you get pass your first scratch, it's much easier down the road, you are no longer afraid of getting your watch banged against a wall, or door jam. Too bad I sold my beloved Speedy.


----------



## SimonH (Sep 23, 2006)

premoon said:


> OK Richard, this is my 105.012-64 : Vert facets and CB with only one step. (Bezel has been replaced at one stage ...)


I'd say this watch has had a dial change, no applied logo.

And my observation is that there are two versions of the 105.012. One of them has what I would call flat top lugs, the other does not. Also, the one with flat top lugs is usually seen with shorter chrono pushers.

I think people are getting confused regarding what is being referred to here as vertical facets (flat top lugs).

The most important thing I've learned about Speedmasters is that it's dangerous to make statements of fact as there are so many changes and varieties.

Cheers Simon


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

I was just going though my bookmarks prior to getting a new computer and noticed this thread from years ago. I did manage to get a photo with the back off and can confirm it is a 321 movement.






I still have and wear the watch on a daily basis but have now retired so Mr Kirk can put his wallet away lol


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 21, 2012)

the reason the back is off is because it is being repaired, as you will notice the post is broken.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What an interesting thread, thank you Mechanic for coming back to post again and it's fantastic to see a watch being used as intended and appreciated for decade after decade.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

The Mechanic said:


> the reason the back is off is because it is being repaired, as you will notice the post is broken.


This is a great thread. You, Sir, have lived a life, and your Speedmaster is a testament to, and a record of, everything you've been through. 
Thanks for visiting again.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great thread! Just read through the whole thing. Glad you're still enjoying the watch!


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Very cool thread indeed. I wonder if the service cost of my brand new Speedy will cost 5x what I paid for the watch in 40 years...I need to save up for that bill :/


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

What a story, I love it. You are the 'mythical' one watch guy : https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/opinion-being-one-watch-guy


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you to the mechanic. This thread is inspiring and provides a polemic on safe queens. Wear your watch as intended regardless of "vintage value."


----------



## Lewiston (Apr 12, 2010)

premoon said:


> Wow.......69 so could be a 321......or early 861.....if 321, it is a pity to torture such a vintage collector piece......it deserve now, after more than 43 years of service, a bit of rest....!!!!
> 
> Phil.





GTTIME said:


> Couldn't disagree more! I hope he wears it for the rest of his life and enjoys it every day!


Agreed. Who better to appreciate the mechanical precision of a fine timepiece than one who applies his skills of precision on a fine engine.


----------



## littlemissGTO (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm still new to this forum, and I'm very glad to see you wore you Speedy all of the time. I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty turning a wrench or two. In fact, I just installed a new starter on my GTO. I was wearing one of my Omegas and I took it off and left it in the car while I did the install. I'm not so sure that my Speedy would have liked the head from the headers and the engine block. I know my forearms didn't...LOL


----------



## CTS-V (Jan 3, 2016)

Incredible thread....and thank you for your service "The Mechanic"!!!!


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

What a great thread! Thanks for sharing. Mr Mechanic I had to pass your story along to some friends who are WIS


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

The very definition of a tool watch.

Fantastic read, from the first to the last. Wishing you all the best, enjoy your retirement Mr. Mechanic ;-)


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome thread...awesome watch.. I wear mine to work as well


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

A great story and a great watch... it is really nice to understand the link that was developed between the watch and its owner over the years... thanks for sharing


----------



## grindaur (Feb 14, 2014)

When I lived in Lancaster Pa there was a mechanic up near the turnpike who wore a Patek Philippe round case auto he had gotten from some who had his tank filled only to realize he left his wallet back in the Hotel in Philly. Watch was given as a security deposit for returning and he never did. Doubted the story when I was told by the watchmaker who serviced the watch for the mechanic so I checked up on it. Yes it was true and no he would not sell, it had only been five years and the original owner might return.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

The Mechanic said:


> I was just going though my bookmarks prior to getting a new computer and noticed this thread from years ago. I did manage to get a photo with the back off and can confirm it is a 321 movement.
> View attachment 8949282
> I still have and wear the watch on a daily basis but have now retired so Mr Kirk can put his wallet away lol


Please be sure to tell the watchmaker to preserve the original bezel, dial, and hands, as the value could be decreased by several thousand dollars if they are replaced and not returned to you. The bezel with "dot over 90" is particularly hard to replace.

This watch is very valuable and desirable on the collector market when the original parts are preserved, which may not mean much to you right now since you'll never sell it, but it will mean something to your heirs when you pass it on after you're time is up. As I understand it, even a 1969 model with the 861 movement is worth $4,000 - $8,000 depending on condition and which bezel it has, and a 321 that was manufactured just a couple of year before that can be 2x as much.


----------



## Whiteadder (Feb 13, 2016)

Really great story. I read a thing on Hodinkee(?) about how Tudor used to do adverts showing a miner wearing their watches because in those days - before quartz - everyone wore mechanicals. In fact I was never interested in watches until I realised the higher end stuff like Rolex etc were designed to tough and durable.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The Mechanic said:


> I was in the Army when I purchased this watch in 1968/9.
> 
> The places the watch has been to are as follows.
> 
> ...


There's a biographical book here, and it could be written from the perspective of your Speedmaster.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ArthurLaurent (Feb 27, 2012)

premoon said:


> you should stop to wear this watch on a daily basis and especially in such agressive environment.....I understand a lot of WUS colleagues won't agree with me, but soon or later you are going to damage this piece badly and either it will not be possible to fix it or it will cost a fortune to fix it......Now as I said in the begining of this thread, it is time for that piece to RETIRE !!!!!! and go out only on Sundays !!!!!!


I'm one of the ones who disagree. I didn't buy any of my watches to make my heirs rich or someone else poor. I bought them to use and give me pleasure, and I'm planning on wearing them out (Just as I do my "vintage" fountain pens.)

When I was in hs, my best friend had a pre-"Professional" Speedy that was his daily watch. It was a bit beat up and scratched. It was also his grandfather's watch. His parents tried to get him to give it to them for "safe keeping" for a "special occaision." He wouldn't do it, and neither would I. (My watch in hs, btw was a (I think Bulova knock off) "Caravelle." It really WAS a beater.

So...another county heard from! Ha Ha Ha

Regards, Arthur


----------



## jonE5 (Oct 11, 2014)

i love that bracelet. Will that bracelet fit on a modern day speedy?


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

Omega should pay that man to have him, and that Speedy, in commercial. You cannot buy that kind of credibility with a billion dollars.



Kirk280 said:


> Well I picked up the car, and had a good look at my mechanic's watch - it's in great condition apart from a few scrapes and a bit of grime! I've attached a poor mobile phone picture, the best I could get I'm afraid, but my oil covered hand gives it a semi-authentic look! The mechanic wears the watch everyday, and couldn't imagine not wearing it whilst at work. He's a true Gentleman and knows how nice the watch it, good to see it being used and appreciated.
> 
> A 3570.50 is definately my next watch, although my Speedmaster fund was seriously dented when I paid the garage bill!
> View attachment 796732


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Great story. It goes to show that the Speedmaster Pro is the only true tool watch still for sale by either Omega or Rolex. The rest are all faux-tool watches.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

anaplian said:


> Great story. It goes to show that the Speedmaster Pro is the only true tool watch still for sale by either Omega or Rolex. The rest are all faux-tool watches.


I know. I'm so sick of these Seamasters and Submariners that are flooded after doing the dishes. I wish they would step up their game and make watches I could actually go diving with. It's a shame really, seeing these storied watch manufacturers tumble from grace to the grave - all because they can't churn out a decent watch that can survive while performing its intended purpose.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is one of my all time favorite threads on WUS. I'm a big proponent of wearing a watch 24/7 and "the safest place for a watch is on your wrist". To The Mechanic, thank you for your inspiration and taking the time to enlighten us with your story. As I've said before, Speedy on boys!


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

Great story. I play guitar and feel the same way. These tools are made to be used!


----------



## reef58 (Jan 15, 2012)

My Mom bought my dad a Rolex Daytona in the late 1960's. My dad was a machinist / boat mechanic and wore the Daytona every day. It has taken some hits. I plan to treat my Planet Ocean similarly although I do not turn wrenches for a living.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mk 2 in a garage:


----------



## goatgibson (May 13, 2016)

My Speedy Pro in the garage.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> I know. I'm so sick of these Seamasters and Submariners that are flooded after doing the dishes.


Really? Your post implies this is occurring to the Seamasters and Submariners with regularity. Will you share the sources of this, for those of us who aren't in the know? Thanks.

This is certainly a thread that reminds us most good watches can survive a lifetime of wear, even with physically active lifestyles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdd423 (Oct 25, 2008)

grindaur said:


> When I lived in Lancaster Pa there was a mechanic up near the turnpike who wore a Patek Philippe round case auto he had gotten from some who had his tank filled only to realize he left his wallet back in the Hotel in Philly. Watch was given as a security deposit for returning and he never did. Doubted the story when I was told by the watchmaker who serviced the watch for the mechanic so I checked up on it. Yes it was true and no he would not sell, it had only been five years and the original owner might return.


@grindaur Do you remember what the shop was called? maybe he's ready to sell :-d


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

powerband said:


> Really? Your post implies this is occurring to the Seamasters and Submariners with regularity. Will you share the sources of this, for those of us who aren't in the know? Thanks.
> 
> This is certainly a thread that reminds us most good watches can survive a lifetime of wear, even with physically active lifestyles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was sarcasm in response to the toolbox that said Omega and Rolex collectively don't make tool watches anymore - outside of the Speedmaster.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> It was sarcasm in response to the toolbox that said Omega and Rolex collectively don't make tool watches anymore - outside of the Speedmaster.


Indeed, there are plenty of tool watches out there, it's just a pity that a lot of people don't want to use them as such. I always find it funny how people go out of their way to spend lots of money on a sports watch engineered with great water resistance and then baby it because they're scared to get a scratch on it. That's why I love seeing posts like this one from the OP or the one watch GMT Master guy, people who truly get the point of these watches.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> It was sarcasm in response to the toolbox that said Omega and Rolex collectively don't make tool watches anymore - outside of the Speedmaster.


Ah, OK. I missed that post and didn't have the context in which to take yours. Thank you. Ha!

Yes, there is a difference between trying to keep a tool watch in pristine and resalable condition and believing it cannot handle the splash while washing the dishes or a knock against an engine hoist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

anaplian said:


> Great story. It goes to show that the Speedmaster Pro is the only true tool watch still for sale by either Omega or Rolex. The rest are all faux-tool watches.


Why do some Omega fans always feel the need to compare their watches to Rolex - insecurity maybe?

There are mechanics who wear other watches while working, for example...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/now-my-beater-good-another-year-603548.html


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

David Woo said:


> mk 2 in a garage:


I dig it. The watch, the vibe and the OPSEC.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

cedargrove said:


> Why do some Omega fans always feel the need to compare their watches to Rolex - insecurity maybe?
> 
> There are mechanics who wear other watches while working, for example...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/now-my-beater-good-another-year-603548.html


It's the never ending saint war I can't understand... I can find a lot of posts from Rolex owners who try to rationalize their expense comparing how better it is comparing to Omega. I'm not a part of it since I love both brands, but both sides are equally guilty here IMO.


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Just read this great post - an inspiration just to enjoy our watches....


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The Speedmaster was worn by a scrappy expedition group that went to the North Pole in 1968 on dilapidated snowmobiles , a year before it went to the moon. 2 decades later it went with another exposition group, this time by foot, across the entire South Pole. The Speedmaster handled abusively cold and wet conditions before its fame of the moonwalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owlsu (Oct 25, 2014)

It's amazing looking at that picture of the watch worn by the mechanic which was from 1969 just how incredibly little this watch has changed in about 50 years. Other than the bracelet and applied logo it looks almost identical to one you can walk into a shop in 2017 and buy. It's a really timeless design and I can't believe Omega have kept it this way unchanged for so long.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart (Jan 14, 2016)

Best thread ever!

(Very late) congrats to the mechanic on his watch, their amazing story and his "way of life"!


----------



## turbineboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Great read on the story of the speedy....thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

Great thread

Loved telling my wife about it as she considered buying her first omega and whether they are worth the money


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

David Woo said:


> mk 2 in a garage:


Magnificent picture mister!!


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

The best thing about this thread is that we are lacking long time usage stories. Most reviews are from year/two at most, not mentioning "a week on wrist" review from most watch blogs. Many people get bored and flip watches quickly. I've bought almost new Speedy in the middle of 2016, I'm sure it's the one and you can expect 10 year review soon .


----------



## kawaman21 (Nov 5, 2016)

looks like porsche man magnus walker.


----------



## kawaman21 (Nov 5, 2016)

kawaman21 said:


> looks like porsche man magnus walker.


wearing the mk2


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Was anyone else thinking this was a Jason Stathom thread?


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for reviving this thread. What a fantastic story!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Was anyone else thinking this was a Jason Stathom thread?


No, because it would be in the Panerai forum.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

powerband said:


> No, because it would be in the Panerai forum.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


He wore a Speedmaster in the second Mechanic movie. I don't remember if he wore it in the first. He's a big watch enthusiast and it's usually seen wearing a McQueen Rolex GMT.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Seen him mostly with a Panerai


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Perseus said:


> He wore a Speedmaster in the second Mechanic movie. I don't remember if he wore it in the first. He's a big watch enthusiast and it's usually seen wearing a McQueen Rolex GMT.


I noticed the speedy. It was "his father's watch" in the movie.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Will have to watch The Mechanic. Seen him in many other action flicks featuring Pams.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I am in a similar situation with the use of my Seamaster, although not oil or machinery. As a professional hunter I am often in a position of having to load big game into the back of a truck (pickup style truck) or a flat bed trailer for my hunters. Often times this is at the closing moments of light, or in many cases after dark. The conditions can be stressful when we take a buffalo and the remaining herd is not happy about this. One of the staff must stand at the ready for a conflict. Often the hippo, buffalo, or plains game species will fall in swampy areas that are ankle deep in mud. 
On a couple of occasions we needed to disembowel the animal to reduce the weight in order to load it to the truck or trailer with the available manpower or winch. During these situations the air infuses with the smells of food( blood and guts) which means we can be followed up with a group of lions that want this for themselves. 

I mention this so that the urgency of accomplishing the tasks is well understood. Very often I'm reaching up inside an animal to pull out the organs and lighten the load. More often then not I forget to remove my Seamaster and it ends up in the bloody wet warmth of the carcass. I can reflect back countless times checking the time and not being able to see through the blood coating on the crystal. The titanium bracelet is also often very packed and caked with dry blood and other nasty fluids mud or tissue. 

Each time I'm back to camp I have to clean this and swear to myself that I must remember to remove the watch. Then on another notable occasion I did take it off and hung it on the branch of a tree near where I was working. Back to camp and guess what, no watch! Next day back to the area to find the tree and the watch. Complicated with Hyena and lions there eating the scraps. Quietly sneak backout,.... then go back a couple days later to see the watch still hanging where I left it. Thankfully high enough to eliminate the hyenas from getting it. They will bite and chew everything at least once to see if it's edible. 

One last point of interesting reference. I returned to Pretoria after having taken clients back to the airport. While showering I noticed that the bracelet was still badly filthy with dry blood. I handed the watch to the house girl to use a nail brush to clean while I was loading gear and luggage for the clients. We depart for the airport and I forgot the watch. Upon returning to the house I get the watch back from the house girl and it looked as if it were band new out of the box from Omega. I asked the house girl how in the heck did you clean this watch this perfectly? 

She replied I put it in with the dishes into the dish box, ( Whirlpool automatic dishwasher) So this Omega survived the brutal hot water and detergents used in that machine! Nevertheless, it was a sparkling example of this beautiful seamaster 2298.80 titanium work of art!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a hard core hunter and have had many of my watches inside large game animals as I field dress and skin them out. All (Pam, PO, B&R) have not had any issues and a quick cleaning with water and dish soap have them looking new again. Large rifle recoil also hasn't ever been a issue. 
I took some pics but thought they might be too graphic for some.;-)

Snow blowers isn't a issue either.




JJHACK1 said:


> I am in a similar situation with the use of my Seamaster, although not oil or machinery. As a professional hunter I am often in a position of having to load big game into the back of a truck (pickup style truck) or a flat bed trailer for my hunters. Often times this is at the closing moments of light, or in many cases after dark. The conditions can be stressful when we take a buffalo and the remaining herd is not happy about this. One of the staff must stand at the ready for a conflict. Often the hippo, buffalo, or plains game species will fall in swampy areas that are ankle deep in mud.
> On a couple of occasions we needed to disembowel the animal to reduce the weight in order to load it to the truck or trailer with the available manpower or winch. During these situations the air infuses with the smells of food( blood and guts) which means we can be followed up with a group of lions that want this for themselves.
> 
> I mention this so that the urgency of accomplishing the tasks is well understood. Very often I'm reaching up inside an animal to pull out the organs and lighten the load. More often then not I forget to remove my Seamaster and it ends up in the bloody wet warmth of the carcass. I can reflect back countless times checking the time and not being able to see through the blood coating on the crystal. The titanium bracelet is also often very packed and caked with dry blood and other nasty fluids mud or tissue.
> ...


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG, you'll flood your watches with blood and scratch them with bone.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

JJHACK1 said:


> I am in a similar situation with the use of my Seamaster, although not oil or machinery. As a professional hunter I am often in a position of having to load big game into the back of a truck (pickup style truck) or a flat bed trailer for my hunters. Often times this is at the closing moments of light, or in many cases after dark. The conditions can be stressful when we take a buffalo and the remaining herd is not happy about this. One of the staff must stand at the ready for a conflict. Often the hippo, buffalo, or plains game species will fall in swampy areas that are ankle deep in mud.
> On a couple of occasions we needed to disembowel the animal to reduce the weight in order to load it to the truck or trailer with the available manpower or winch. During these situations the air infuses with the smells of food( blood and guts) which means we can be followed up with a group of lions that want this for themselves.
> 
> I mention this so that the urgency of accomplishing the tasks is well understood. Very often I'm reaching up inside an animal to pull out the organs and lighten the load. More often then not I forget to remove my Seamaster and it ends up in the bloody wet warmth of the carcass. I can reflect back countless times checking the time and not being able to see through the blood coating on the crystal. The titanium bracelet is also often very packed and caked with dry blood and other nasty fluids mud or tissue.
> ...


Now I have an idea of what to do with my Ti 2298.80 next. Thanks!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

lol- is this sarcasm? I cannot speak for Rolex, but my titanium Planet Ocean 600m has taken some rugged ocean diving and kayaking like a champ. And it still looks great with a sport coat, like new. I cannot believe a Rolex Submariner would offer much less, in spite of being only 300m rated.



brandon\ said:


> I know. I'm so sick of these Seamasters and Submariners that are flooded after doing the dishes. I wish they would step up their game and make watches I could actually go diving with. It's a shame really, seeing these storied watch manufacturers tumble from grace to the grave - all because they can't churn out a decent watch that can survive while performing its intended purpose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TigerDore said:


> lol- is this sarcasm? I cannot speak for Rolex, but my titanium Planet Ocean 600m has taken some rugged ocean diving and kayaking like a champ. And it still looks great with a sport coat, like new. I cannot believe a Rolex Submariner would offer much less, in spite of being only 300m rated.


Yes


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

That is a fantastic story! Here here wear it forever! Been to the moon and the bottom of an engine block!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

First Rolex I ever saw was a Sub worn by a Millwright in a Bethlehem Steel mill I worked in back in the 70's. When I was looking to buy a good pair of binoculars I ask that man what were good ones. I did that because he wore a Rolex, I still use the 10 X 25-B Zeiss that he recommended way back then.


----------



## redman1 (Jun 16, 2017)

What a really great post.............


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

Ard said:


> First Rolex I ever saw was a Sub worn by a Millwright in a Bethlehem Steel mill I worked in back in the 70's. When I was looking to buy a good pair of binoculars I ask that man what were good ones. I did that because he wore a Rolex, I still use the 10 X 25-B Zeiss that he recommended way back then.


Back before Rolex turned into a Luxury brand in the 80s. Before that, they were very high quality tool watches that you could keep for life. They were never cheap but it was understood you paid for the quality.

It's pretty funny how so many people assume Rolex was always "Rolex." You think the military would be issuing $8k watches to people? Maybe in Dubai :'D


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

premoon said:


> Ok, I understand what you mean Richard...will try to take better pictures when I will have acces to my watches.
> 
> To Kirk280 and The Mechanic: to me you should stop to wear this watch on a daily basis and especially in such agressive environment.....I understand a lot of WUS colleagues won't agree with me, but soon or later you are going to damage this piece badly and either it will not be possible to fix it or it will cost a fortune to fix it......Now as I said in the begining of this thread, it is time for that piece to RETIRE !!!!!! and go out only on Sundays !!!!!!
> 
> Cheers, Phil.


I can understand what you're saying, but I'd rather spend one more year with the watch 100% on my wrist than 10 more years with the watch only 10% on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just coming back through to read this thread again as it’s one of my favorite Speedmaster threads! Hope it’s still running strong for you, Mechanic! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

One of the best stories I’ve read on WUS!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

My good old Sinn 244 Ti F needs some maintainance right now, but it survived everything, 20 years of life, I only put it away for showering. All these days outside, chopping wood, repairing cars with my friends, in the gym. The case is still in great condition, but the bracelet has some marks.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

whitestripes said:


> One of the best stories I've read on WUS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1

B79.


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice omega story.....


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Ladit said:


> My good old Sinn 244 Ti F needs some maintainance right now, but it survived everything, 20 years of life, I only put it away for showering. All these days outside, chopping wood, repairing cars with my friends, in the gym. The case is still in great condition, but the bracelet has some marks.


Show us the photos of the watch or as they say, it never happened!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice story which needs to continue :

I think the OP should mention t the mechanic about the value of his watch


----------



## beatle (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't baby my watches, but I will swap them out when doing work, especially wrenching on my car or bike. I've had spring bars pop, crystals get seriously marred, and bezels gets scratched beyond recognition. While I appreciate some wear and tear to show a watch has been worn and not just taken out for special occasions, putting a watch "to work" isn't something I do much. Maybe I'm too clumsy / ham fisted to avoid the damage.


----------



## mulp (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not worthy! I try to put papers on top of my desk so I don't accidentally scuff the clasp!


----------

